# STUNNING braids with ribbons a la Cadre Noir



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone? ;(


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I LOVE the top braid. I'd do that to my horse in fun colors to match his polo wraps if i could! =P


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

is there any chance you can find a side pic of it (from withers to poll) i think i know how it's done


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish you could do that in normal horse shows, i would SO DO IT


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

find someone who does draft horses, a lot of them know how to do it as I have seen their horses with these braids


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*That is really neat!!!*

That looks like some type of inlaid french braid with the ribbon! Now you have me curious!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

More photos..


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

minihorse927 said:


> find someone who does draft horses, a lot of them know how to do it as I have seen their horses with these braids


Where I live, it's too hot for draft horses, they'd suffocate and won't tolerate this environment.. so as you can imagine, my chances of finding someone who does draft horses is next to none =/


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a good website I have found that show you how to do this. They just do not have the ribbon added in. It is called a running braid/french braid and it is used primarily in long maned horses that are used for hunt seat and dressage and jumping. 
Exhibitor Labs : French Braiding The Long Mane


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

@minihorse927, thanks a bunch... the good news is, I know how to do that running braid, the bad news is that I have noooo clue how to incorporate ribbons into it so that it would look like the one in the photos ;(


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

give me a little time and I will see if I can find how to add the ribbons. BRB.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

well no website I have found is very specific. This is what I can gather. Take a ribbon that is fairly think and it will be devided into three seperate pieces. Work these pieces into the horses mane just as if they were part of the hair. Try to keep the ribbon the top section or it will disappear underneath for a pass or two. I am going to try this on one of my minis on my next day off work, which is wednesday. If it works out, I will post pictures and tell you exactly how I did it, but I am pretty sure it would work out ok this way.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just looked at the pics you posted again, it might only be two ribbons kept to the outside of the braids...
Again, on wednesday I am gonna try it on one of my minis as I have always loved manes like this but never really tried or knew how to do one until here recently and I have just not had the time to try to do it to mine. I will try and post the results here.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

There's a DVD of Cadre Noir's gala in Florence, & in that DVD they showed the preparation stage, when they showed the horses and the "mane styling" I noticed there were 3 ribbons, ....of course, the more important part (how it's done) they didn't show lol

Will be looking forward to your findings <3
Many thanks


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Wooo-Hooo.. I guessed it!*

Very neat link! I have saved it! I cant believe I guessed what kind of braid it is! LOL!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

I can do something very similar with human hair (all along the top of the head to letting it hang down) 

I will ask and see if I can try it on a horse this Friday
to see if the same thing works on them.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I think its like a french plait with ribbon, you could search instructions for shire plaiting they look quite similar
http://www.deightonshires.com/Untitled-1 copy.jpg


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would imagine its just like doing a normal braid but you would use the ribbon as two of the braidy bits lol does that make sense to you guys? im not the greatest at explaining things.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Caboose said:


> I can do something very similar with human hair (all along the top of the head to letting it hang down)
> 
> I will ask and see if I can try it on a horse this Friday
> to see if the same thing works on them.


Please show us, if not on horse mane.. human hair would be fine too


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

holy cow! i've got to try that lol i know how to do the running braid and im pretty sure i could do it without the ribbons, but with the ribbons...hmmm...that would be a fun experiment lol 
im curious as to how to do that


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

How long does the mane have to be for this braid? Crow'as mane's growing out and it's about 4-5 inches now..>_> 
Normal braiding into ''knots'' just isn't my style x)


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i think your horses mane is long enough zab, my horses mane is really short and thin and i can do the running braid in his


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll try He's not here..so.. XD


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Zab said:


> How long does the mane have to be for this braid? Crow'as mane's growing out and it's about 4-5 inches now..>_>
> Normal braiding into ''knots'' just isn't my style x)


I don't think it should be very long, but i'm pretty positive you might run into trouble with hairs sprouting out with a 4-5" long mane. Ideally, 10-15" i'd say is a good length for braiding.. especially the running braid.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

It almost looks like you start the whole ribbon incorporation from the rosette in a few of the pictures? Like you're tying the whole length of ribbon to the bridle and then just use the ribbon as "hair" while doing a tight Running Braid, and cut off the excess ribbon at the end. It _looks_ simple, but I'm sure it takes loads of practice to make it look _that_ good. But then, I can't even do my own hair... Bleh.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

^y'know what? I think I'm gonna try that. Yes, I agree, it does look simple but it's far from that as I have tried to do it many times. I normally don't have problems with braids as I got used to braiding my own hair since I was little, but a horse's mane is so different from human hair.

Also, with regards to the front 'crown' piece that is attached to the bridle, I know for a fact that it's a separate piece because on that same DVD I saw the groom taking it off & hanging it with the bridle. Having said that, I also know that the 3 ribbons were attached (but not tied) to the bridle underneath that crown. Ugh, I wish I could show you guys screen-shots from the DVD ;(

I'll see if I can create screenshots & upload them here x


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

I've uploaded it on youtube. I couldn't take screen shots so I recorded the video on my cellphone.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

You can do this braid in short manes, it will just not hold very long. The longer the mane the longer it will stay...


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

wow!! they're stunning!! when you find put i'd love to know!!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

minihorse927 said:


> find someone who does draft horses, a lot of them know how to do it as I have seen their horses with these braids


No, it's different. That looks like a regular french braid, but with ribbon added in at the base and covering the mane. 

With draft horses, the mane isn't braided, it's 'rolled.' Here's what it looks like:








To do that, you take a long piece of material and lay it at the top of the neck so that half is on one side and half is on the other. Then cross one piece from in front of the material and one piece from behind the material over it to make an X over top of the material. Then cross the material from the right side of the neck to the left side and from the left side to the right side.

Then you take a piece of hair from behind the material (closer to the horse's butt) and cross it over, then cross the material over again. Repeat that until you run out of mane or material.

This thread has a great diagram to explain what I mean:
Mane roll instructions

edit: I also used to do something similar to my horse's tail with a tail bag, like this:
http://www.ss4horses.com/images/products/solid3tubetailb_070612-38f.jpg

I would tie it around the top of her tail, then french braid it with her tail. If I can find the bag again, I'll do it and take pictures, then post them here.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it looks like someone has done a running braid while keeping the cloth on top -- i'm sure it's more complicated than that, but that's what I'm seeing!

beautiful pictures!


----------

